# Router holder for attaching a small laminate router to a tool post or toolholder on a metal benchtop lathe.



## cmwannabee (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm doing a project at home on my metal lathe. I need to attach a laminate router to hog wood from a 18 inch long by 1 1/2 inch square and I can't use a non live tool.
Because I only have the one lathe and a mini lathe and I have quite a few different operation to do on each. I can't  dedicate the larger lathe for any one job. So I need to be able to quickly change the router to a regular qctp tool. Also I need to do live threading inside and outside the wood so I need the router to do that too. THIS is DONE ALL the time in making pool cues. It's probably the only way to go as many have been working that way for 75 years I know about.
     I need assistance or I need someone to make it for me. I have a design in my head but I'm weak in Bobcad and any cad program. I might be able to draw it and then again it might not be right? lol   Help...!!


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 22, 2020)

It will help if you give us even a sketch of what you want to do. It sounds like you want to use your larger lathe for this, not the mini, am I right? Not sure if you could even hold that size piece in a mini.  

So something like a QCTP holder for a toolpost grinder? Does the router have any features to help attaching it or are you just clamping the body? 

I imagine the router could be used the thread the wood. The lathe threading gears would move it in the right way, I'm not sure how the router would do in that sort of cut. Would a really sharp HSS tool work for that? 

I'm guessing you don't have a mill to make this adapter?


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 23, 2020)

This is on ee bay.

Joe


----------

